# feeders that have no thiaminase????



## kamekazi (Oct 7, 2004)

What are good feeders that don't have thiaminase ? I know goldfish and bettas are not good to feed. Do you guys have any suggestion on what feeders have nutritional value?


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

mabye tetras? or ghost/brine shrimp


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

try smelt or sliders...


----------



## kamekazi (Oct 7, 2004)

Tetras are not good. What are ghost shrimps? Where can I get them? Can I get some at the lfs? Aren't brine shrimp too small?? how big do they get? I have a six inch rhom.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Tetra's are fine.
So are cichlids and livebearers.


----------



## kamekazi (Oct 7, 2004)

What are live bearers??Does anyone have pics of them??


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

kamekazi said:


> What are live bearers??Does anyone have pics of them??
> [snapback]939030[/snapback]​


Guppies, swordtails, mollies - the family of fish that give birth to live young, instead of laying eggs (and no, sharks not included







)


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

Ghost Shrimp are also livebearers. They will clean your tank and also be a very healthy snack for your rhom. You can buy them at many lfs and my Walmart even has them. Seems like Wal-Mart has everything anymore. Last time I bought them they were 26 cents each and I bought 20 of them for 6 red bellies. Needless to say they didn't last long. I'm thinking about trying to raise them in my spare 10 gallon, cuz the woman said they can grow to 2 inches, I have never seen them that big, but its worth a try in the spare tank. Besides I read a thread early about a growth chemical which might be really good for the ghost shrimp, I'm going to try it.


----------

